# Jinonice



## Kwunlam

Can I ask what is the meaning of "Jinonice" (Praha 5) ?

Is "-nice" an indicator for place?


----------



## kelt

Hey,

I am afraid that -nice is just a regular ending As in stavebnice


----------



## Jana337

As far as I know, -ice (rather than -nice) is a typical ending of some of the oldest Slavic settlements (in my country at least).

"Jiný" means "different" but there might as well be a more complicated etymology.


----------



## krok

"Jinonice" used to be called "Inonice", and even before that "Ninonice", back in middle-ages (800s - 1000s). It morphed into "Jinonice" over the centuries. Whoever or whatever "Ninoň" or "Ninona" was, it is a matter of guess today, I'm afraid. Presumably it was some local ruler or village boss. First record of "Jinonice" under the current name comes from 1088 A.D.

Thing is that old names in Czech language are often mangled like this, both naturally and purposely. For instance, Prague quarter of "Hloubětín" (roughly translated "Deep village" or "Village of contemplation") used to be called "Hloupětín" (roughly "Village of dunces") just some 100 years ago. Citizens of Hloupětín didn't like to be ridiculed, of course, so they asked for a name change. Funny thing is that _Hloupětín_ wasn't originally named after dunces (sg. _hlupák_), but after _Hlupata_, a local noble back in 1500s.

*-ice* can signify either a plural form (Bohnice - loc. "v Bohnic*ích*"), or a feminine form (čarodejnice, poklice, stavebnice, Lužnice, Kamenice - loc. "v Kameni*ci*"). Presumably in Jinonice, it's a plural form used. It's often hard to decide, since, in many cases, not even people who call "Kamenice" their home are sure whether they live "v Kamenicích" or "v Kamenici".


----------

